# Need a good supplier in uk? Mica, oils ect



## Newbie89 (Mar 2, 2018)

I am struggling to find a supplier in the UK for mica was wondering where everyone used! I order all my oils ect on Amazon but wondered if there was anywhere cheaper?


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 2, 2018)

Here is  great list of UK suppliers.
You will have to wade through the posts to find the ones in the UK not Europe even though some of the posts are old most of the suppliers are still around, it seems.
Susan has a stunning site with lots of information.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com.au/2011/03/where-can-you-get-supplies-in-europe.html

Also see:
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/help-based-in-the-u-k-making-cp-soaps.65742/

Make sure the micas you buy (and any product) is skin and soap safe. Cheap is not always the best especially when it comes to clays.


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 3, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> Here is  great list of UK suppliers.
> You will have to wade through the posts to find the ones in the UK not Europe even though some of the posts are old most of the suppliers are still around, it seems.
> Susan has a stunning site with lots of information.
> 
> ...


Thank you will have a look


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 3, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> Here is  great list of UK suppliers.
> You will have to wade through the posts to find the ones in the UK not Europe even though some of the posts are old most of the suppliers are still around, it seems.
> Susan has a stunning site with lots of information.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Saffron (Mar 3, 2018)

I don't use micas but have seen tons on Amazon. Also on ebay.
Try mothernaturegoodies.co.uk for cocoa butter/ beeswax pellets/ essential oils.
enaissance.co.uk  for organic stuff. I get my shea butter from them and it is divine. Naissance also sell through amazon

If you're looking at large volumes try Alibaba.


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 3, 2018)

Saffron said:


> I don't use micas but have seen tons on Amazon. Also on ebay.
> Try mothernaturegoodies.co.uk for cocoa butter/ beeswax pellets/ essential oils.
> enaissance.co.uk  for organic stuff. I get my shea butter from them and it is divine. Naissance also sell through amazon
> 
> If you're looking at large volumes try Alibaba.


Ahhh yes that's the shea butter I ordered from amazon! I will have a look at the other place! What do you use to colour soaps if you dont use mica?


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 3, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> Has anybody used Tonka beans as a fragrance! I love the smell from lush in there twilight range! But Iv looked at buying the oil in the UK and can't find it or its too expensive! I'm wondering if I can use the beans to make a fragrance would it work?


----------



## Saffron (Mar 3, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> Ahhh yes that's the shea butter I ordered from amazon! I will have a look at the other place! What do you use to colour soaps if you dont use mica?



I prefer natural looking soap or use natural colourants like coffee/ cocoa powder/ turmeric/ beetroot powder etc.  And for fun a few times I used some eyeshadow and blusher powder. Turned out great!


----------



## Saponificarian (Mar 3, 2018)

Soapkitchen, Gracefruits, Olive oil from Costco, Coconut oil, best price is from Livemoor or Costco if you want unrefined Coconut oil. NaturallyThinking. The best Amyris essential oil I have ever had was from FreshSkin. I heard their essentials oils are iffy though. I bought Bacuri butter from MysticMoments, best price ever.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 3, 2018)

Lidl, Aldi and Home Bargains are also good sources of virgin unrefined coconut oil.


----------



## Saponificarian (Mar 3, 2018)

Ah! Unfortunately I can’t shop online for Lidl and Aldi . Home Bargain has theirs in glass bottles, bad for shipping. The hunt continues.....


----------



## Saffron (Mar 3, 2018)

Saponificarian said:


> Ah! Unfortunately I can’t shop online for Lidl and Aldi . Home Bargain has theirs in glass bottles, bad for shipping. The hunt continues.....


Yes, sorry. It was directed to Newbie89 asking for UK suppliers.


----------



## Saponificarian (Mar 3, 2018)

Saffron said:


> Yes, sorry. It was directed to Newbie89 asking for UK suppliers.



Yes I know. Just feeling sorry for myself I can’t  share in the bargain.


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 3, 2018)

Still not found tonka oil if anyone can help?


Saffron said:


> I prefer natural looking soap or use natural colourants like coffee/ cocoa powder/ turmeric/ beetroot powder etc.  And for fun a few times I used some eyeshadow and blusher powder. Turned out great!


Thats interesting I have all those am I dehydrate a lot of fruits so have strawberry blueberry powder ECT would the work or would they balm the skin?


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 3, 2018)

Saponificarian said:


> Soapkitchen, Gracefruits, Olive oil from Costco, Coconut oil, best price is from Livemoor or Costco if you want unrefined Coconut oil. NaturallyThinking. The best Amyris essential oil I have ever had was from FreshSkin. I heard their essentials oils are iffy though. I bought Bacuri butter from MysticMoments, best price ever.


Is any olove oil ok I was reading not all are pure olive oipd ebded up sepnding £5 on a 500ml bottle


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 3, 2018)

Saponificarian said:


> Soapkitchen, Gracefruits, Olive oil from Costco, Coconut oil, best price is from Livemoor or Costco if you want unrefined Coconut oil. NaturallyThinking. The best Amyris essential oil I have ever had was from FreshSkin. I heard their essentials oils are iffy though. I bought Bacuri butter from MysticMoments, best price ever.


Bacuri butter sounds interesting


----------



## Saffron (Mar 3, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> Is any olove oil ok I was reading not all are pure olive oipd ebded up sepnding £5 on a 500ml bottle


Wow, that's steep!  £2.99 for 1000 ml at Lidl and Morrisons.  Try the Asian grocery stores for pomace - approx £12 for 5 litres. Any olive oil as long as it is not blended with other vegetable oils should be ok. It can be virgin, light or pomace. It will say on the label if it is blended with other oils or not. The problem with blends is that unless it is specified on the label you can't tell what percentage is not olive oil and can't calculate the SAP value accordingly, so might end up with lye heavy or extra SF soap.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 3, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> Still not found tonka oil if anyone can help?
> 
> Thats interesting I have all those am I dehydrate a lot of fruits so have strawberry blueberry powder ECT would the work or would they balm the skin?


Haven't tried strawberries and bluberries in soap because I like them too much and prefer to eat them instead  but beetroot was fine. Turned a sort of purple colour which is fine coz it was a lavender soap. It didn't work as an oil infusion though, i.e. will not colour the oil. Had to add it at trace. 

I would say try making a small batch first and keep a record of how much powder you use, then depending on the colour outcome increase or decrease the quantity of the colour additives for the next batch. 

Also, check out https://justasoap.co.uk/search/?q=micas  for micas and other soapmaking oils.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 3, 2018)

Saffron said:


> Haven't tried strawberries and bluberries in soap  but beetroot was fine. Turned a sort of purple colour which is fine coz it was a lavender soap. It didn't work as an oil infusion though, i.e. will not colour the oil. Had to add it at trace.



How long did your beetroot power last in CP soap?  Did it eventually turn brown?


----------



## Saffron (Mar 3, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> How long did your beetroot power last in CP soap?  Did it eventually turn brown?


Not brown - somewhat purplish grey. But it was HP soap.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 3, 2018)

Saffron said:


> Not brown - somewhat purplish grey. But it was HP soap.



How long ago did you make it?
It will eventually fade to pale brown:

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/beet-powder-for-coloring-cold-process-soap.52161/


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 3, 2018)

Saffron said:


> Wow, that's steep!  £2.99 for 1000 ml at Lidl and Morrisons.  Try the Asian grocery stores for pomace - approx £12 for 5 litres. Any olive oil as long as it is not blended with other vegetable oils should be ok. It can be virgin, light or pomace. It will say on the label if it is blended with other oils or not. The problem with blends is that unless it is specified on the label you can't tell what percentage is not olive oil and can't calculate the SAP value accordingly, so might end up with lye heavy or extra SF soap.


I seen one in the Indian shop but it said 5 ltrs for £8 promance but then said olive mixed with soya oil?


----------



## Saffron (Mar 4, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> I seen one in the Indian shop but it said 5 ltrs for £8 promance but then said olive mixed with soya oil?


You want the one that is only pomace - not mixed with soya.  Here is a pic of the one I use:



penelopejane said:


> How long ago did you make it?
> It will eventually fade to pale brown:
> 
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/beet-powder-for-coloring-cold-process-soap.52161/


Made it about 18 months ago or so. Made a few loaves HP. They didn't hang around long enough to discolour to brown. My kids took some to uni and I distributed the rest to friends and colleagues and used mine up in the shower and bathroom and kitchen.  I should've kept one piece back for observation purposes, but decided I wasn't going to bother with the hassle of dehydrating and grinding and sifting the beetroot. Also, I don't have any more storage space for my soap stuff so have decided to keep things simple for now.


----------



## Newbie89 (Mar 4, 2018)

Saffron said:


> You want the one that is only pomace - not mixed with soya.  Here is a pic of the one I use:


Thays you hopefully I can find that near me


----------

